# UPC/NTL PVR to be launched



## SadBob (1 Jun 2007)

Hi, 

Heard this on the Last Word (Today FM) last night and found this article on the Silicon Republic Website. Are there any AAM members who are trialing this in Dublin or have had any experiences with it? (I'm an avid Sky+ user but would see any competition as good!) 

thanks

sadbob

*UPC confirms July launch for PVR* 



[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed] Europe and South Korea clash over mobile TV

iPhone gets thumbs up from geeks even before launch

BlackBerry to feel sting from Windows Mobile

Vista presents security concerns, claims McAfee

[broken link removed][broken link removed]
*21.05.2007 - *UPC will launch its long-awaited personal video recorder (PVR) this July, _siliconrepublic.com_ has learned. It finally will give the cable TV operator a competing technology to the service offered by its rival Sky. A personal video recorder (PVR), also referred to as a digital video recorder, can record live TV for playback when the user wants. 

The technology is integrated into the set-top box required for digital TV, so consumers don’t need to program their video recorders or DVD recorders. PVRs can be programmed to record entire series.

The box, manufactured by French firm Thomson, will have a storage capacity of up to 160GB and will be able to hold around 80 hours of saved TV. UPC sales and marketing director Mark Coan confirmed it will be launched in Ireland this July. 

The service is currently being trialed in Dublin but it won’t be commercially available for another two months. “We want to make sure the service is right,” Coan told _siliconrepublic.com_. “It’s going to be aggressively priced,” he added. 

Coan confirmed that the PVR box will be compatible with UPC’s planned video-on-demand (VOD) service. No launch date has been set for this yet and it’s unlikely to be available in Ireland before next year. 

UPC is the group name for the Irish cable TV providers NTL and Chorus. According to its most recent annual results, the company has 594,100 TV customers in Ireland, of which 272,000 are analogue, 210,800 are digital and 111,300 are on the MMDS platform. 

Coan said that UPC intends to roll out its high-definition (HD) service before the end of the year. This technology, which is only available on digital TV, offers much four times the picture quality of standard definition TV as well as surround sound. 

UPC is investing €300m over three years into upgrading its network to offer these services – and to play catch-up with long-time competitor Sky, which launched its Sky+ PVR technology almost four years ago and HD last year. 

Sky Ireland has 484,000 digital TV subscribers, or roughly one in three Irish homes. An estimated 12,500 people subscribe to Sky’s HD service and around 80,000 use the Sky+ TV recorder. 

By Gordon Smith


----------



## MonsieurBond (11 Jun 2007)

Does the July date refer to the pilot or to the launch?

UPC.ie still is just a menu page linking to NTL or Chorus. You would think if they were launching these long rumoured new devices soon, they would have changed their website by now, wouldn't you?

My NTL Digital box keeps locking up and requiring the power to be plugged out - I don't know if it is worth my while getting a replacement one from NTL now or wait until they launch the PVR. I suppose I'll ring them and get some vague response from them.


----------



## SadBob (12 Jun 2007)

The guy from Silicone Republic being interviewed by Matt Cooper said the launch was in July and it's being trialed at the moment in Dublin. However, knowing NTL's customer service I would be surprised if they could give any update on the situation. Their website isn't much better either. I asked them last August had they any plans to introduce such technology and below is the response I got (two weeks later I might add). I'm sure the technology was in the pipeline back then for the ROI but obviously it was not being shared with their front line staff – or was it! It has been available in the UK for some time via NTL/Telewest (now Virgin Media) - service is called V+. 

http://allyours.virginmedia.com/html/dtv/vplus/index.html.

We'll just have to wait and see I suppose but the fact it's available in the UK should speed up the process over here for us     


Dear Sadbob,

Thank you for your e-mail,

Unfortunately ntl as far as im aware have no plans to introduce such Service as the SKy+ type Box.

If you were interested in having the go digital service installed, please ring through to the Sales Department on 1800234234.

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you via e-mail, we are currently working through a backlog at the moment.

If you have any further queries, please do not hesitate to contact us on 1800 321 321 or once again e-mail us on customer.support@ntl.ie

Kind regards


NTL Customer Support


----------



## SadBob (2 Aug 2007)

Available from next Tuesday 7th August apparently!


----------



## jpd (2 Aug 2007)

Just heard same more - no doubt NTL's ever so efficent customer service and/or marketing department will be letting their customers know!


----------



## SadBob (22 Aug 2007)

At last! Installation next week!


----------



## GeneralZod (22 Aug 2007)

There's no mention of whether it's capable of recording HDTV content whenever they start transmitting that.


----------



## ang1170 (22 Aug 2007)

Will it be that much better than what's currently available?

Right now, I've got the cheapest (analog) service from NTL that they do: more than enough stations. I've a Sony DVR (HD+DVD) which I use to record (mostly to time shift): OK it doesn't have the built-in program guide, but it's easy enough to use, and stuff can be archived onto DVDs.

I'm waiting for the day when I'll be forced to go digital (at extra cost), for stations I don't need. Then I'll probaby be forced to pay extra again to get the same DVR features that I currently have.

I'd be happy enough to make the break if it was to HDTV, but right now I'd just see it as having to pay more to get pretty much what I already have.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

ang1170 said:


> Thoughts, anyone?


If cost is an issue for you then why not consider getting a satellite setup for FTA broadcasts for a once off payment? I guess your _DVR's _built-in tuner will be no use then (?) though - same as with digital cable?


----------



## ang1170 (23 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> If cost is an issue for you then why not consider getting a satellite setup for FTA broadcasts for a once off payment? I guess your _DVR's _built-in tuner will be no use then (?) though - same as with digital cable?


 
Exactly!

If you could get all of RTE1/RTE2/BBC1/BBC2/ITV/CH4 on FTA I'd probably go digital OK (and get a new digital tuner DVR). I'm kind of hoping that this option will be available when HDTV comes along.

My main concern though is that the NTL analog service will be discontinued and I'll be forced to move (and to pay more for less in the process).


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

www.satellite.ie has some useful _FAQs _on satellite _FTA _(e.g. what channels are available etc.)using _SKY _or non _SKY _equipment. I would certainly seriously consider opting for a _FTA _package if dishes were not disallowed by our management company rules.


----------



## pnh (23 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> www.satellite.ie has some useful _FAQs _on satellite _FTA _(e.g. what channels are available etc.)using _SKY _or non _SKY _equipment. I would certainly seriously consider opting for a _FTA _package if dishes were not disallowed by our management company rules.


Clubman-a couple of weeks ago I saw an ad from DID Electrical for a box of tricks that appeared to me to offer FTA channels without a satellite dish.I have not had a chance to investigate it but unless I am totally wrong-and I could be-I got the impression from the ad that this box of tricks-sited indoors- could give u FTA channels.Maybe someone else has looked at it.


----------



## SadBob (23 Aug 2007)

ang1170, 

If it has nearly the same functionally as the sky+ box, then I would choose it hands down over a hard drive recorder but time will tell if its as good. Cant believe you're missing out on digital TV - ignore all the channels you get and dont need or watch. It is the quality of picture compared to the analogue that is the real benefit of digital in my opinion. My folks have the analogue service and I cringe when I catch a glimpse of their pic quality when I'm around! I'm sure HD will follow too but when is anybodies guess.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

pnh said:


> Clubman-a couple of weeks ago I saw an ad from DID Electrical for a box of tricks that appeared to me to offer FTA channels without a satellite dish.


Through what delivery mechanism if not satellite dish - e.g. terrestrial antenna, cable etc.? Are you sure that it was not simply a digital _FTA _decoder that still needed to be hooked up to a suitable dish?


> I have not had a chance to investigate it but unless I am totally wrong-and I could be-I got the impression from the ad that this box of tricks-sited indoors- could give u FTA channels.Maybe someone else has looked at it.


 Doesn't sound right to me. Well you can get terrestrial analog (and maybe trial digital) channels with a "rabbit ears" or equivalent antenna but you will not get BBC/ITV etc. channels this way.


----------



## pnh (23 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Through what delivery mechanism if not satellite dish - e.g. terrestrial antenna, cable etc.? Are you sure that it was not simply a digital _FTA _decoder that still needed to be hooked up to a suitable dish?
> Doesn't sound right to me. Well you can get terrestrial analog (and maybe trial digital) channels with a "rabbit ears" or equivalent antenna but you will not get BBC/ITV etc. channels this way.


Clubman-yes I know when I saw the ad I thought of all those questions-but as I have not seen the device I have no answers.
I repeat though-the ad indicated to me that with this gizmo u could get "hundreds" of FTA channels without a satellite dish-the idea intrigued me-then-I forgot about it .Now I must get myself into DID to look at it-maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

Via the internet perhaps?


----------



## pnh (23 Aug 2007)

Clubman-I found this website  which seems to be the  device  I  saw  advertised.
I did originally get the impression it could be used indoors but perhaps not unless u had a window facing the right direction maybe. You will see on the site however that it is not as obtrusive as the usual dish.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

Given the precision with which satellite dishes/_LNBs _normally need to be aligned I would be skeptical of anything that claims to be able to receive satellite broadcasts reliably by just sticking it near a window* or whatever. Especially in _Ireland _where we may be near the edge of the coverage area of most or all satellites.

* Update: OK - to be fair the manual does not actually say that. Interesting idea. Wonder if it works? Any idea what _DID _were charging for it and what model they were offering?

Update 2: _boards.ie_ thread about this solution here.


----------



## Jethro (27 Aug 2007)

Two quick questions on this, if anyone knows the answers...

(1) Does the PVR box replace the existing digibox? Which might be a good thing in my case since my new PACE box has a habit of going dead when I least expect it. Piece of rubbish. I know I should get it replaced by ntl but I don't know if I have the strength any more...   

(2) Why on earth do existing, loyal customers have to pay €49 for installation while new customers get it for free? If existing people have to fork out then it simply makes it more attractive to go to Sky. I've been in business for a long time and I've always understood it's far cheaper to retain an existing customer than to win a new one. Is this discrimination? Is it legal?

Rant over...  for now. After all, it is ntl we're talking about.

 

Cheers.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

Jethro said:


> Which might be a good thing in my case since my new PACE box has a habit of going dead when I least expect it. Piece of rubbish. I know I should get it replaced by ntl but I don't know if I have the strength any more...


Any chance it's a firmware problem and there's an update that might address the problem?


----------



## Jethro (27 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Any chance it's a firmware problem and there's an update that might address the problem?


 
Could be I guess.

Can I update this without getting an engineer out?

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

Jethro said:


> Can I update this without getting an engineer out?


Not sure. It may be difficult to find firmware updates for _Pace _boxes that are normally only sold via _TV _service providers such as _NTL _etc. If you don't know what you're doing then don't do it as you could render your box useless.


----------



## Jethro (27 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Not sure. It may be difficult to find firmware updates for _Pace _boxes that are normally only sold via _TV _service providers such as _NTL _etc. If you don't know what you're doing then don't do it as you could render your box useless.


 
Fair enough. Not worth taking a chance on this. I'll give them a call sometime. I'd ungrade to the digital recorder if they had a better deal.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## moe1013 (28 Aug 2007)

Well took the plunge and ordered one. Anyone else been as brave/foolhardy? Does anyone know the make of the box?

Strikes me as a pretty good deal IF it works. Looks like about half the price of sky+ too. NTL rang to confirm my appointment and seem slightly surprised by it. Guess I am one of the first thanks to the posters before with the early info. 

Having had the same problems with NTL re customer service and box freezing in the past I remain skeptical but brave...wish me luck, will report back...


----------



## rgfuller (29 Aug 2007)

Here's a link to the NTL DVR Manual : 

*It's reviewed in a blog here:*
[broken link removed]

And the box itself is a Thomson 6000.


----------



## moe1013 (29 Aug 2007)

Thanks for that, a comprehensive review. Looks like a safe buy, assuming NTL don't cock it up!


----------



## moe1013 (1 Sep 2007)

Well the kit arrived as advertised. So far quite happy. Seems to work a treat, esp the pause tv facility. You can watch 1 channel and record another, the 7 day guide works and you also have the ability to set weekly recording etc.

The downside is the box itself is hot, a bit loud and not a looker! Scart connections only (CMON why not componant!) and audio/digital audio out. (anyone know can this be connected to optical audio link in a surround sound??) Also the picture quality is worse than my old, big NTL digibox. I always reckoned the new slim box provides a far worse pic on flat screen tvs. This PVR has the same quality. Probably just a cheap box.

In all if it continues to work properly I am a happy man. Easiest way to record cable by a country mile.


----------

